# Pen Blank ID



## WarrenMorrison (May 28, 2013)

Hey all!

I have no earthly idea what this pen blank is. I bought it a long time ago in a big pack of random pen blanks from Woodcraft. It said on the package that it was "mostly exotics". Take that with a grain of salt. 

Even a few hints to guide me in the right direction would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

I would say Brazilian Cherry. I Have a bunch of the stuff left over from doing the top of my work bench. It looks similar to the material I have. Brazilian cherry is pretty hard and will tear out unless your tools are really sharp.


----------



## WarrenMorrison (May 28, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I would say Brazilian Cherry. I Have a bunch of the stuff left over from doing the top of my work bench. It looks similar to the material I have. Brazilian cherry is pretty hard and will tear out unless your tools are really sharp.



Well, I can see where you might get that. After looking at it again, I think that the photos darken the color a bit. It's a bit more yellowish-brown than what the photo shows. I tried retaking the photos to get that color, but I can't get it to properly capture it.


----------

